# NBRR-Work Continues



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Link to Original Post

I thought I'd go back one post and refresh on what was happenening here!

Originally posted 2/4/08---

Well I got tired of doing nothing, so I decided to do something.

my long tunnel runs downhill, and the transition just below was "alright" but the pilot on the Annie would scrub "bottom-out" if you will.  So after kicking around some Ideas, we went to work.









here is the bottom entrance of the tunnel, you can see it is quite a sharp change of grade!!










A broader view.

This is a shot looking up hill...the "Dual Main" on the Folded Dogbone loop.  
Grade in question is right track.









There was a short passing siding in this stretch of track.I removed it...too short!









with the siding removed and track un-screwed from PVC sub-road bed









Here is where the work really began...








I took up old PVC and left the rebar in place-too hard to remove!  
I then brought the track up to the level I thought would be "OK" to begin the transition "down hill".  
Notice the height!

I then "temped" the rebar in place to get an idea of the route to re-run the line.  
I would eventually lower it from this point, to make the trans from the tunnel a little smoother.








You may notice the track in the foreground, see how close it sits to the "new" PVC?  well I'll get to that in a min!

here is another vantage shot from near the tunnel end, looking downhill.









and from the bottom looking up.









now here is where it got *fun*....

Since I had elevated the inside track, and had not decided how to build up under it (Crib, bents, rock...)  
I was afraid the ROW would be too close to the other...hence another "move"...now I had to remove the front line and relocate.  
I first decided where I'd like to move it to and trenched out for the rebar and PVC.









the track in question is laying in foreground.

this was go #1








but I didn't like how the curve was so steep.so.....

I did this...








I took up another 3' section and made the bend a little more believable.

A look down the hill.  
You may notice the cut in the PVC, it equaled less than 1" difference from original track plan.









Because of the move of the front track, all was shifted closer to the "edge" of the banking...
So I planted some rocks along the ROW to help hold the ballast in place.  
I'd really love to build a retaining wall to allow an expansion even further, but since #4 is on the way....








I would like to make some "green" planting here to help with washing and break the scenery a little.


Good thing I have a load of stone huh?








here is another look up the hill, with all the stones I could stand to bury. 
The track is laid there just to see how much bending would be needed.









Another view uphill.  
One can really see how far to the Right I moved the rear line.  
This may afford some space for other  small plantings and possibly a building or some trees?

all done in time to shower and enjoy the Big Game!  Congrats Giants!




Today 2-25-08
so it continues!

I got back to work over the weekend, actually yesterday afternoon....

I "shored" up the upper line, added ballast to the top and bottom, joined track on both lines on one end and almost got the loop running again!

The Train-Li Bender is thing to have!  What a tool!










A close up of the new tunnel exit/entrance...there is still a grade, but the transition is much better!










another shot, backed out a little









Looking down.









A reverse shot










Looking Up-grade on the bottom line.










This new "multi-level" format really gets me going, look for another loop a little higher, maybe on/thru the mountain....or something!  I checked clearances with my Annie and an AMS Stock Car....it is looking pretty good....Now I need something to plant that will fall/grow over the rocks....

Cale


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale, 
Really looking good there! My back hurts just looking at it all! Loved seeing that BBE loco! When my wife & I got married several years ago I bought a bunch of those sets used at Yard sales and online cheap for the cars. Then I re-painted and re-lettered them for centerpieces at the reception. I ended up with a bunch of the locos left over. Not only were there Big Bird Express locos but there were Elmo's Express ones too that were floor runners without flanged wheels. I've got a box someplace of them for future projects. 

Now to start planning on moving dirt, as soon as the weather gets better and my budget allows. 

Chas


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale that is what I was trying to promote(rock embankments)! 
Turned out great! 
Sean


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 02/25/2008 12:09 PM

When my wife 7 i got married several years ago 

Chas 

I thought you were saying wife #7, but apparently you missed the shift key......../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

if you ever need to part with any of them gimmie a holler!

cale...

I thought that was what you had in mind Sean!

thanks


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale, 
Thanks for the catch! It's been editted. Yeah only one "starter wife" for me thanks! 

I'll keep you in mind when I find that box. It should be out in the garage in storage since I did not come across it while arraning the workshop and the trains in the house. 

I do like the rock wall look too! I'm still debating reall "Hills" (not mountains) versus fake ones. That's a LOT of dirt to move though. 

Chas


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

'twas a bit of a shocker here 

I have only 1 x.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

more rocks found themselves planted this past Sunday afternoon....the Weather was great and the Boys wanted to play outside...Caidyn and Mom needed a nap. So out came the Wheelbarrow, Miter Saw, Side Grinder, Compressor and Pin Nailer.....TA-DAAA!! 










Planted rocks to get me some more space, then added cribbing to hold fill 










another shot...I know..."will he ever put a cab on that Ten Wheeler?" 









So I have a siding now...don't know why I didn't make it a passing siding, but may go back to that? 










This is Luke...yep he's getting bigger, and my household train nut! 

The LGB switcher in the photos is the Birthday Project from last July I just finished-almost. What a runner...I'd take a fleet of those things! Thinking now of the little Jonny if they can still be had for a reasonable price? 

till next time! 

cale


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Cale, I have been following your journey from the beginning. It is always a pleasure to read and see the pictures of what you have done. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks Barry! 

Where is Powder Springs GA?


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By calenelson on 04/24/2008 8:56 PM


Where is Powder Springs GA? 





It is in the Metro Atlanta area, actually Northwest of Atlanta and due West of Marietta.


----------

